# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Στροφαδες ΙV [Strofades IV, Sea Angel, Sea Witch]

## nautikos

Το γνωστο μας roro *Sea Angel* εδω και λιγο καιρο εχει αλλαξει ονομα και λεγεται *Strofades IV*. Να σημειωσω δε οτι βρισκεται στην Κυνοσουρα Σαλαμινας. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και φωτο εδω.

Για την ιστορια το πλοιο ειχε αλλαξει το ονομα του απο *Sea Witch* σε *Sea Angel*, αφου μετα απο μια σειρα ατυχηματων και ζημιων στο πλοιο, οι πλοικτητες θεωρησαν οτι το ονομα που φερει, του φερει και γκαντεμια επισης :Very Happy: ! Μπορει και να ειχαν δικιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μάλλον θα ανήκει στον ίδιο εφοπλιστή που είχε παλιότερα το Στροφάδες (πρωην ΜΑΡΙΝΟ Κ) και Στροφάδες ΙΙ (πρωην Parkhaven της ΔΑΝΕ). Νομίζω η εταιρεία του λέγεται Ionian Shipmanagement.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο πλοίο χθες στη Κυνοσούρα, σε μία αρκετά μακρινής λήψης φωτογραφία.

STROFADES.jpg

----------


## kalypso

PER1.jpg

perama.jpg 

Το Strofades IV (IMO:8012152) στην Κυνοσούρα χθές 14/4/2008

----------


## gtogias

Ένα πλοίο που "ευτύχησε" να πάρει μια σειρά από διάφορα ονόματα όπως αγγελούδι της θάλασσας, μαγισσούλα της θάλασσας κλπ, με το όνομα αγγελούδι στο Κερατσίνι τον Απρίλιο του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49938

----------


## Trakman

Εν πλω στις 27/8/09 και αυτή τη στιγμή κινείται βορείως της Πάρου. Ξέρει κανείς αν και τι δρομολόγιο κάνει?

----------


## ελμεψη

Γιωργο με καθε επιφυλαξη μαλλον πηγαινει Ροδο.Κατι τετοιο ειχα ακουσει πριν μερες .Ειχε εκτελεσει τον Ιουλιο ενα δρομολογιο, μετα χαλασε στη Ροδο, εμεινε εκει για λιγες μερες και επεστρεψε παλι στην Ελευσινα.Μαλλον παλι ξεκινησε

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν αληθεύουν κάποιες φήμες το έχει αγοράσει ο Τσιρίκος -που έχει και το ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ- και το έβαλε Κώ-Ρόδο :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Πάντως χρωματικά ταιριάζει αυτό που μας λεέι ο MYTILENE. Θέλω να πω επίσης οπτικά, για τα δικά μου μάτια, είναι ομορφότερο από όταν φορόυσε την προηγούμενη φορεσιά του (τα κόκκινα).

----------


## Matrozos

Φίλοι, έχω ακούσει κι εγώ τις φήμες ότι το πλόιο το έχει αγοράσει ο Τσιρίκος, ωστόσο υπάρχουν κι άλλες φήμες στο λιμάνι, όπως ότι ο Τσιρίκος δεν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το αγοράσει κι ότι το έχει πάρει ένα ναυλομεσιτικό γραφείο στον Πειραιά. Όπως και να έχει φαίνεται ότι το πλόιο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια καθώς σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Ρόδο.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φίλοι, έχω ακούσει κι εγώ τις φήμες ότι το πλόιο το έχει αγοράσει ο Τσιρίκος, ωστόσο υπάρχουν κι άλλες φήμες στο λιμάνι, όπως ότι ο Τσιρίκος δεν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το αγοράσει κι ότι το έχει πάρει ένα ναυλομεσιτικό γραφείο στον Πειραιά. Όπως και να έχει φαίνεται ότι το πλόιο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια καθώς σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Ρόδο.


 
Χθες το βραδυ παντως εκανε το δρομολογιο του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και περασε απο Ανδρο.ειχε και ενα ατυχες περιστατικο μιας και μπαινοντας στο λιμανι βρηκε στα αβαθη και μετα απο 1:30 ωρα προσπαθειων ξεκολλησε με ιδιες δυναμεις.

----------


## MYTILENE

Και ξέρω οτι ο καπτεν είναι από τους καλύτερους ανερχόμενους πως τη πάτησε έτσι????Καλά ταξίδια κάπτεν έστω και αν μας την ''έκανες'' :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## notias

*Σήμερα το περιμένουμε στην Τήνο* 
*Θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο του Ro-Ro Μύκονος*

----------


## papalatos

> Φίλοι, έχω ακούσει κι εγώ τις φήμες ότι το πλόιο το έχει αγοράσει ο Τσιρίκος, ωστόσο υπάρχουν κι άλλες φήμες στο λιμάνι, όπως ότι ο Τσιρίκος δεν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το αγοράσει κι ότι το έχει πάρει ένα ναυλομεσιτικό γραφείο στον Πειραιά. Όπως και να έχει φαίνεται ότι το πλόιο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια καθώς σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Ρόδο.


ola einai fimes kai radioarvila!me ti lefta na to parei o Tsirikos??

----------


## Matrozos

Ξερει κανεις τι δρομολογια κανει τωρα το πλοιο? Μια ειναι στη Ροδο, μια στη Συρο, μια στην Παρο, μια στη Ναξο...γυρω γυρω στο Αιγαιο παει ?

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Nautikos II

Στο Κερατσίνι 8/9/09
STROFADES IV [2].jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο απο σήμερα στο Παλιό Λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως το πλοίο στις 15/10/2010 ήταν στη ράδα έξω απο τον Πειραιά. Φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα :Wink:  :Razz: .

STROFADES IV 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Με νέα σινιάλο. Ποιανού είναι;

----------


## Rocinante

Και μια πολυ περιεργη ιστορια  :Confused:  :Confused: 

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...heia-sti-gaza/

----------


## Leo

> Και μια πολυ περιεργη ιστορια 
> 
> http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...heia-sti-gaza/


Αφού κυκλοφορείς και εσύ ελεύθερος μέχρι αυτή την ώρα, πάλι καλά! KGBήτη :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

Η υποθεση εξελιχθηκε καπως ετσι......
http://www.athina984.gr/node/125408

Αυτο ομως μηπως εχει καμια σχεση;;;;
Αααααα δεν ξερω............
http://www.strategyreport.gr/?p=4986

----------


## DimitrisT

*Στον ανακριτή ο πλοίαρχος και ο πλοιοκτήτης του «Στροφάδες IV»*

Πηγή: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## DimitrisT

*Ελεύθεροι πλοίαρχος και πλοιοκτήτης του «Στροφάδες ΙV»*

Πηγή: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο ήταν σήμερα αραγμένο στον εμπορευματικό σταθμό του Ικονίου αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να σταματήσω να το φωτογραφίσω :Sad: .

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το πλοίο ήταν σήμερα αραγμένο στον εμπορευματικό σταθμό του Ικονίου αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να σταματήσω να το φωτογραφίσω.


 ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?

----------


## avvachrist

Ξεκίνησε και αυτό με άγνωστο προορισμό. Αυτή τη στιγμή στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δυστυχως τον Ιουλιο λιγες μερες αφοτου δεξαμενιστηκε(!!) το πλοιο αφου εκανε ενα ταξιδι κατευθυνθηκε προς την καυτη παραλια της Αλιαγα... 
STROFADES IV ALIAGA.jpg

μαλιστα μου εκανε εντυπωση οταν το δα..γιατι λεω θα ναι κανενα αδερφακι του αλλα πλησιαζοντας δυστυχως επιβεβαιωθηκα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το STROFADES IV όταν στις 01-12-2011 είχε βγεί για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά.

STROFADES IV 04 01-12-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το    ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ  IV στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2009

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## despo

> _ Το    ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ  IV στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2009
> 
> _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Σπανιότατη φωτογραφία !!! Θα έλεγα οτι ηταν ενα φορτηγο-οχηματαγωγό με όμορφες γραμμές.

----------


## Ellinis

Δείχνει να είχε αρκετούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Με μια ελάχιστη μετασκευή (μια επέκταση του κομοδέσιου 15-20 μέτρα προς πρύμα) ίσως να μπορούσε να είχε δουλέψει σε διάφορες γραμμές.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ήταν ποτέ βρε παιδιά κόκκινο αυτό το πλοίο και έκανε Χιο -Μυτιλήνη το 2004?

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, ναυλωμένο από τη ΝΕΛ για ένα διάστημα όταν λεγόταν SEA ANGEL.

----------


## a.molos

katakolo STROFADES IV.jpgSea Witch    Keratsini.jpgSea Witch ΝΜΔ.jpgSTROFADES IV στο Κατάκολο, λίγο πριν το τελευταίο ταξίδι, φωτό απο live cam το λιμανιού. Στη 2η στο Κερατσίνι κόκκινο για την mccl και στη 3η στο Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Ναι, ναυλωμένο από τη ΝΕΛ για ένα διάστημα όταν λεγόταν SEA ANGEL.


Εχω την εντύπωση ότι λεγόταν SEA WITCH

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σπανιότατη φωτογραφία !!! Θα έλεγα οτι ηταν ενα φορτηγο-οχηματαγωγό με όμορφες γραμμές.


 Tυπικό ισπανικό της εποχής του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι λεγόταν SEA WITCH


Είχε  πάρει κ τα δύο ονόματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι μόνο για Μυτιλήνη αλλα και για Σάμο είχε 1-2 δρομολόγια το πλοίο. Είχε καλό γκαράζ, εξαιρετικό κομοδέσιο αλλα μηχανοστάσιο κόλαση. Είχε πάρει φωτιά η μηχανή στην Αγία Πετρούπολή αν δεν κάνω λάθος και απο τα χρήματα της ασφάλειας έγινε γενική ανακατασκευή. Πουλήθηκε σε καλή τιμή και άρχισε η άνοδος της MCCL...
Μερικές φώτο απο την εδώ ζωή του! (στην πρώτη φώτο γράφει η σημείωση "πλοηγός Γεράσιμος Γιακουμίδης...")

SEA WITCH.jpg100_1909 (Large).jpg100_5460 (Large).jpg100_6299 (Large).jpgDSC_1222 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία _του πλοίου στο Aliaga_ (είχαμε δει και άλλη παλαιότερα) ανέβασε πρόσφατα ο _Selim San_ στην ιστοσελίδα του στο instagram.

----------

